# Stubby Antenna



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Ordered this from ECStuning.com, bought similiar from there before for my VW.

The antenna stud is a different thread than what comes with the kit, I had the shop where I work make me the right thread size stud. You could make it work with the original but it would prolly cross thread.

No more RC car look!










http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Exterior/Antennas/ECS/ES4491/


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's not as bad as the stock antenna. Could you get a shot further away?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*FYI* - antenna's are "tuned" for certain _wavelengths_, which affect their physical _lengths_. Arbitrary "shortening" of its length could majorly affect its reception & transmission (remember *OnStar™* uses that antenna too) abilities.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I heard somewhere the Cruzes AM FM antenna is built into the window and that antenna is just for Onstar and XM, is that correct? I'd buy that but I don't want to ruin the threads. I really like it though. I don't give a **** about XM and Onstar reception.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

I put a cover on my car so I was constantly taking off the antenna and putting it on. I forgot to put it on a couple of times and noticed no difference in my fm or xm radio reception. I haven't had the antenna on for two weeks and both work great without it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I have noticed no difference in reception, just looks a bit better. 

I will snap some better photo's tomorrow.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to look for it, there is a company that makes the shark fin style ones. I almost bought one for my Jeep but then I decided I wanted to trade it in so I never bothered.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

So did you just run a dye over the threads? And if so, what size?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> So did you just run a dye over the threads? And if so, what size?


I did nothing! The machine shop where I work sorted it out. I gave them the two parts and said make this work..... 15 minutes later it worked!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I did nothing! The machine shop where I work sorted it out. I gave them the two parts and said make this work..... 15 minutes later it worked!


Ah. Could you try and find out or would that be too much trouble? I mainly want to know if they ran a dye on the stub or if they retapped the hole in the base...and what thread size they used. Thanks, looks good!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Ah. Could you try and find out or would that be too much trouble? I mainly want to know if they ran a dye on the stub or if they retapped the hole in the base...and what thread size they used. Thanks, looks good!


To be honest with you I think they took a bolt and cut the head off and used it as a stud...


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> To be honest with you I think they took a bolt and cut the head off and used it as a stud...


Hmm..then how did they connect the chopped bolt to the antenna stub?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Hmm..then how did they connect the chopped bolt to the antenna stub?


The new antenna does not have a stud attached to it. So the stud threads both on the antenna and car.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh ok. So if I'm understanding correctly - The base and new antenna stub are both "female" threads but they are the same thread?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Oh ok. So if I'm understanding correctly - The base and new antenna stub are both "female" threads but they are the same thread?


No clue. I got the antenna back withe the stud already installed. It's easy to make it work I'm sure!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha ok I'm sure I'll figure it out. Just put an order in for one. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Haha ok I'm sure I'll figure it out. Just put an order in for one. Thanks for the tip!


Absolutely... we are all here educate one another!


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> I think I heard somewhere the Cruzes AM FM antenna is built into the window and that antenna is just for Onstar and XM, is that correct? I'd buy that but I don't want to ruin the threads. I really like it though. I don't give a **** about XM and Onstar reception.


Nope my XM worked normal when I didnt have antenna plugged in.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

MetallicBlackCRZ said:


> Nope my XM worked normal when I didnt have antenna plugged in.


Thats because your XM antenna is actually on your windshield in the black surround by the rearview mirror.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Picture as requested (debadged as well  )


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

VG Shark Fin Antenna Mark II

Sharkfin custom painted to match your car. a little pricey at $69 plus $12 for shipping but Im going to order when I get my next paycheck


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

that vg shark fin looks nice for a stubby antannae , with most cars I would assume black would just look good as well.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got mine today. Much smaller than I thought...looks great.

edit- Looked at the original pic and mine IS smaller...weird


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Just got mine today. Much smaller than I thought...looks great.
> 
> edit- Looked at the original pic and mine IS smaller...weird


Glad it worked out for you... they have like 3-4 different lengths you can buy... looks solid


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

I removed my antenna a couple of days after I got the car. Got tired of it getting loose and turning a little sideways. The only thing I seem to have lost is a little bit of AM/FM reception. Of course I don't use the regular radio, so I don't care. I saw that eBay has a few nice stubbies..


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone has success with a stubby antenna from Ebay that has good reception? There are a few I have seen but I'd rather keep form _and_ function. I can't see myself paying the money for the shark fin antenna and I'd just be afraid it wouldn't seat properly on the car.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the Stubby Brand and have had no problems with it. My wife has one on her Fiat as well and no problems. You can get one from Craven Speed.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Bac. I actually did a Google search and was just on their website but did not see the Cruze listed. The Chevy Equinox was listed but I wasn't sure it both cars shared the same antenna/threads.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Thanks Bac. I actually did a Google search and was just on their website but did not see the Cruze listed. The Chevy Equinox was listed but I wasn't sure it both cars shared the same antenna/threads.


They are the exactly the same that is the one I ordered with no problems.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot. With the no questions asked return policy of 30 days, I will probably give this a try.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i got this one.. doesn't look bad. i think phantom has it too

Wholesale Product Snapshot Product name is Racing Real Carbon Aerial Antenna Matt Back 4.8" VW GOLF SCIROCCO POLO


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a shark fin and I noticed no difference in the reception am fm xm with that as opposed to the regular stock antenna. All reception is taken from that antenna and not the window anymore. the rear window was used for an antenna in the 80s- mid 2000s


----------

